# Reccomended Goggles Whats Yours?



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

For the hardcore snowboarders, what goggles do you guys use? Is it good? Whats your review on it? 
Well previously, there was an Oakley Wisdom that was suggested and it looked good. But what do you guys use?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

I have the Spy Scoops that were relatively cheap at www.the-house.com (my most favorite place to order from. they have anything and everything you could ever want and are really helpful and friendly.) They haven't fogged up, and look pretty sweet too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Naw, the best goggles are the Bolle Showtimes contrast. they look sick, and they have great lenses. works in all conditions from heavy snow to night riding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Se7en7777 said:


> Naw, the best goggles are the Bolle Showtimes contrast. they look sick, and they have great lenses. works in all conditions from heavy snow to night riding.


I use the VonZipper Feenom and I love em. Highly functional big wide spherical lense, solid construction, and mad steeze.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I use Anon Realms. Really sick goggles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

oakley A-frame carbon fiber frames with gold iridium lenses

they provide the perfect visibility for me im so satisfied with them

easy to change lenses and they are really comfortable to wear

i wear them all the time when snowboarding


first post!
wats up everyone


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I have oakley A frames with black iridium lens. Really comfortable and are amazing for sunny days, but night riding is a nightmare, but I don't want to drop $40 on a clear lens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

i also have oakley a-frames with vr50 iridium lens. they seem nice, but to be honest not that much nicer than my other $30 bolle goggles that i have, at least in normal lighting. but the a frames are nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Phenom said:


> I have oakley A frames with black iridium lens. Really comfortable and are amazing for sunny days, but night riding is a nightmare, but I don't want to drop $40 on a clear lens.


i prefer to wear mine at night i dont think there is that much difference between the gold and the black iridium but mine make everything kind of an orange tint at night. they help me see better


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

i find that dragon goggles fit my face. i've been using the dx and the mace.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I have two sets and love them both;

Spy Orbit








and 
Anon Figment


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Oakley Wisdoms if that says anything. Pink iridium lenses for the cloudy days, and black iridium for the sunny days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm now looking to get either the Anon Figments or Spy Soldiers. Both fit my face and head well. The Figments are lower profile and don't look like they protrude a foot from my face (while others goggles seem to). However I like the range of view on the Soldiers...ah decisions decisions...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the Bronze lenses vs. Mirror lenses for the Spy Orbits. How does the Bronze perform in day/night? Couldn't find anything online...
Thanks!


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeffers said:


> Can anyone comment on the Bronze lenses vs. Mirror lenses for the Spy Orbits. How does the Bronze perform in day/night? Couldn't find anything online...
> Thanks!



I might can help on this one. I was going to say that my goggle picks were the Orbits or the Wisdoms. I have the fire iridium in the Wisdoms, which work great on really sunny days. Any clouds or the sun setting, not so much. I also have two pairs of Orbits, one with the silver mirrored lens and one with the bronze lens. The silver mirror lens is very similar in performance as the fire iridium in the Oakleys, great for bright light, but can't see jack shit at night. As far as the bronze lens, its not quite as good at the super bright light, but it works well in normal days with a few clouds out. It also does fairly well in the dusk time and if the slope is very well lit at night. But if there are any dark spots at all, or the lighting is not very bright, you will still have some problems seeing out of that bronze lens at night. Just been my experience with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

i have spy blizzards with bronze lens, and spy orbits with persimmon silver mirror lens and yellow lens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

andrew_schenk said:


> i have spy blizzards with bronze lens, and spy orbits with persimmon silver mirror lens and yellow lens.


I have spy Blizzards as well and they are great. I'll buy another spy goggle for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

anon figments, and I love them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a set of Scott Goggles, with clear, amber, and silver lens for it. They work great and Scott always makes great goggles for almost everything. I dont own a pair but I like the Dragons, they are nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

i like dragons. Confortable as can be and really good lookin.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

gearmeout said:


> I use the VonZipper Feenom and I love em. Highly functional big wide spherical lense, solid construction, and mad steeze.


i totally agree, i use these goggles as well and they are super comfortable and have a huge field of vision


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

I heard spy goggles are mad comfy. They have this triple foam that absorbs sweat so that your goggles don't slip. plus scoop ventilation to help the lens from fogging... so they say. does it work? *shugs*


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

i have a pair of anon figments with mirror lenses and a pair of electric eg.5's with a nice bronze mirror lense and a rose colored one. the anon's are nice but their was some lame problem where the glue came undone and the foam came off  so those are all gnar now (((( the electric eg.5's are pretty nice. really easy to switch lenses and the rose's are nice for lighter conditions whereas the bronze is all around but not as good for light. i'm surprised i havn't heard much about electrics. their a good company and i like their goggle's they look sick and are comfy as hell


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I think that all the goggles made these days are of good quality, it's more of a personal prefferences. The most important condition for me is that it fits well in combination with my helmet, that's why I've got a Dragon goggle :thumbsup: with a black irridium lens and a purple lens.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

SnowSpyke said:


> I think that all the goggles made these days are of good quality, it's more of a personal prefferences. The most important condition for me is that it fits well in combination with my helmet, that's why I've got a Dragon goggle :thumbsup: with a black irridium lens and a purple lens.


I agree, there aren't many shitty goggles out there like you saw back in the day. I love my Spy goggles but the mirror bronze lenses are a bitch if the suns out. I definitely plan on getting some yellow or amber roses for em.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

just what ever you do. DON'T wipe the inside of the goggles when it fogged up or put it on ur forehead when your not using them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to be shopping for goggles probably tomorrow because my wife and I want to go on Saturday and I gave her my goggles (good excuse for me to get some new ones). I'm not very familiar with how the lenses react to different conditions. 50% of my boarding is going to be night time. My previous goggles were Oakley O-frame with persimmion lenses and I didn't think they worked very well for night conditions. Is there a good lens for both daytime and nighttime, or should I invest in different lenses for both conditions?

EDIT: Never mind, got my answers by actually using that Search feature.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have two sets of Anon Realms, One with a Gold chrome lense and the other with a Red Mirror lense. They fit my face and look sweet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

i have a pair of smith, they fit really great... and look sick


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of spy orbits with 4 lenses (Clear, Yellow, BOSM, BGM). They are very easy to swap out depending on conditions... Surprisingly, I use Yellow the most, it is awesome when it's cloudy, followed by clear (I ride a couple of nights a week). The BOSM is good when conditions are changing, a pretty good all around lens. Bronze/Gold Mirror is really only good on very sunny days.

The following is a list of all Spy Orbit lenses, a good reference 

* Clear -- Allows 92.5% light transmission. Lenses for Night. This is pretty much a no-brainer, if it's dark out, your best bet is a clear lens.
* Yellow -- Allows 86.6% light transmission. Low light. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens offers contrast and increased depth perception in flat light.
* Persimmon -- Allows 54% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions.
* Blue Orange Spectra Mirror -- Allows 51.2% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent all-purpose contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions. Features an mirrored coating for maximized glare reduction.
* Rose -- Allows 37.2% light transmission. Overcast. Excellent contrast-enhancing lens for partly sunny conditions.
* Rose Silver Mirror -- Allows 37.2% light transmission. Lenses for Mostly Sunny Light. If it's sunny, but not guaranteed, you want to stick with a lens with a medium base tint and mirror coating to reflect the sun's rays and reduce glare. If it's leaning to the sunny side of the spectrum, go with a darker base tint and/or more mirror treatment. Rose based tints offer good depth perception.
* Bronze Red Spectra Mirror -- Allows 32.9% light transmission. Bright light. Excellent all-purpose contrast-enhancing lens for mostly sunny conditions.
* Persimmon Silver Mirror -- Allows 30% light transmission. Lenses for Overcast/Partly Sunny Light. On less-than-perfect days, use a lens with a lighter base tint that gives increased contrast. Orange based tints offer increased contrast and definition.
* Bronze -- Allows 23% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.
* Persimmon Orange Spectra Mirror -- Allows 16.6% light transmission. Extremely bright light. Excellent all-purpose contrast-enhancing lens for sunny conditions. Features an mirrored coating for maximized glare reduction.
* Gray Silver Mirror -- Allows 16% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Gray based tints offer true color perception. What you see is what you get.
* Bronze Silver Mirror -- Allows 10.8% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.
* Bronze Gold Mirror -- Allows 10% light transmission. Lenses for Full Sunlight. For bright and sunny days, use a lens with a dark base tint and/or a strong mirror coating to filter the brightness, reflect sunlight and reduce glare. Bronze based tints offer increased contrast and definition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Zee said:


> I have 2 pairs of spy orbits with 4 lenses (Clear, Yellow, BOSM, BGM). They are very easy to swap out depending on conditions... Surprisingly, I use Yellow the most, it is awesome when it's cloudy, followed by clear (I ride a couple of nights a week). The BOSM is good when conditions are changing, a pretty good all around lens. Bronze/Gold Mirror is really only good on very sunny days.
> 
> The following is a list of all Spy Orbit lenses, a good reference
> 
> ...


Great post! Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I must agree, that post was worth some props if we could give em on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Great post explaining the different lenses. Smith Optics has a great write up in their tech page as well, but of course that's not first hand experience.

I'm buying goggles as well, and I'm settling for the Smith Cascade Pro. They are pretty inexpensive, comfortable, and they fit with my helmet. As for fogging, I'll find out next weekend. After that I'll decide weather to buy more lenses or new goggles. It comes with the RC36 lens and I plan on getting yellow and clear as well.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't give me too much credit, I took it off the Sports Sunglasses and Goggles, Replacement Lenses and Accessories! web-site


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I have some Dragons and they are horrible. Anything below 35 degrees and they are almost impossible to use. They get very foggy and iced up. When conditions get rough, I'm better off not wearing them at all. I went snowboarding Sunday and there was a lot of snow and wind blowing everything around, and I still decided to just hang my goggles around my neck.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have not heard good things about Dragons in bad weather, they do look cool though. The Spy Orbits are amazing. I was skeptical when I switched from Smiths last year, having worn Smiths for 6 years, but I'm going to be sticking with Spy Orbits until they stop making them.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Phenom said:


> I have oakley A frames with black iridium lens. Really comfortable and are amazing for sunny days, but night riding is a nightmare, but I don't want to drop $40 on a clear lens.


yea i feel yea, i have gold iridium lens and day time riding in sunny days is all there good for. spy soldiers are great though, i love mine when the suns out lol, and thats the lens tints fault not spys fault...i have 2 pairs so it works out great..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

*Quiksilver Q1* - comes with a mirrored dual lens and a yellow dual lens (assuming the store didn't steal it)

(actual measurements using fabric measuring tape)

Outer lens opening is just under 7.5 inches wide. 2 inches high at the bridge of the nose, 3 1/8 inches high at the side of the nose.

Foam opening (foam is dual density and super comfy; bumps on the bottom and Quiksilver text on the top; also cored out a bit at the top of the bridge to prevent larger bridges from being squished) is 5 3/8 inches wide, 1.5 inches high at the bridge of the nose, 2.5 inches high at the side of the nose.

*They certainly fit wider than my Crowbars.*

The inner lens sits almost perfectly flush with the frame, something that can't be said about my Crowbars.

Goggle strap is long and attached to the frame by flexible strats.

Lots of venting. Vents on the bottom. Vents at the bridge of the nose. Vents on the side. Vents on the top. Vents in the lens.

Complaints: Frame is a little thick - 1 1/8 inches in the middle (foam is 3/8 inches thick). Lens is flat (Quiksilver Q2 has the spherical lens). *Top of the frame is very flat - K2 Clutch (very flat brim profile) helmet fits perfectly.* No anti-slip strips on the strap.

Travis Rice went from Oakley Wisdoms to Quiksilver Q1s.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

One problem I've noticed is that my under armor hood, which pulls up over my nose and under my goggles, seems to funnel my warm breath right into my goggles. They fog up pretty bad. I guess I'll wear them tighter. I love them, but the fog is killer.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> One problem I've noticed is that my under armor hood, which pulls up over my nose and under my goggles, seems to funnel my warm breath right into my goggles. They fog up pretty bad. I guess I'll wear them tighter. I love them, but the fog is killer.


Mine do the same thing with my Oakley A Frames ...honestly i usually end up pulling the front down slightly when going down the hill unless its really cold...i hate breathing into that confined space it ends up making my face all hot and damp feeling...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

for a while there i was on a quest to find the perfect goggle lens. i used to carry two pairs of goggles as i often found i had to switch to a different lens later in the day when the light started to get flat.

after buying and trying a lot of different lenses, i discovered the "chrome amplifier" lens by scott. it is the only lens i have used for the past 3 seasons and i find it to be perfect in all conditions.

i did a search using froogle and, if you want to try it out inexpensively, here's a killer deal on a pair of scott cartels with the chrome amp for $30: Scott 2009 CARTEL goggles - Cyan / Chrome Amp Lens


alasdair


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Your local workwear shop should have some stretchy balaclavas that have an integrated nose bridge support and holes.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Your local workwear shop should have some stretchy balaclavas that have an integrated nose bridge support and holes.


Thats exactly what i have. Both the full head, and just the mask you pull around and velcro on the back...i use it more for keeping my ears and neck warm than my face, although it does work great for keeping my face warm on the lift. Once im going down the mountain I dont even think about my face being cold


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

goggles are personal , nobody can chose for you.
you just have to remind one question=
WHAT WOULD MACGYVER DO?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

falconis said:


> goggles are personal , nobody can chose for you.


of course that is true, but i would proabably still be trying out lenses if a coworker hadn't recommended the amp lens to me 3 seasons ago...



alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

alaric said:


> I use Anon Realms. Really sick goggles.


 Agree anon are dope! But really the lens is most important i think unless you get some cheap ass dragons that fog with a whisper of air


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i use the same thing as you Flick MOntana... i got that UA joint... i tend not to ride with it over my nose tot he point its under my goggles... sometimes i pull it down below the bridge of my nose so the breaths dont seep into the goggles.. give it a shot.. and you can breat easier...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

i have bolle's. they are perfect and will never fog up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I've got Electric EG1. navy frame with orange reflective lense. love it, pretty much never fogs up, pretty versatile for conditions, like i can see pretty well in any weather condition. and they're not too pricy


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I've had some oakley O frames for years and they never fogged even when I was riding the coldest, snowiest conditions with face masks and they simply refused to fog.(my hypothesis is the ventilation) I wore them out and just replaced them with some oakley ambush's but haven't gotten to try them yet. I have friends with Bolle's and dragon's and they have a hell of a time with fogging when it gets snowy and cold. FYI Most pro riders who don't have goggle sponsers seem to be rocking oakleys (Travis rice was rocking crowbars but now wears quiksilver because he is sponsored by quiksilver.)
As far as lenses are concerned I would recommend a pink lense for flat light(cloudy). in photography they use pink filters to increase contrast in in images when they are flat and pink lenses do the same thing. I would recommend a lense which works pretty well in all conditions for every other day because even if it's blubird you'll probably end up riding in shaded areas whether its in the trees or just in the shade of the mountain late in the day. Tried and true persimmon is always a solid choice for this.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

JTingly said:


> Well previously, there was an Oakley Wisdom that was suggested and it looked good.


Thats what I use. I have a pair of smoke polarized lenses for sunny days and the yellow lenses for night/cloudy days. Love them and would recommend them to anyone. Large field of view, very comfortable and never fog. Some people say you need to buy a helmet strap if you plan on using them with once because the strap the come with isn't long enough but when I go to the park and wear a helmet my straps make it around it just fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Anon Realms with an orange mirrored lens and a clear lens on the side for them...jus switch lenses and ur good to board in anything


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the Oalkey A Frames. I like them a lot and they work well for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I use Spy Zeds, and I personaly love them. They never fog at all, are extremely comfy and come in all sorts of awesome looking prints. They also come with a spare lense and can be used in any weather condition out of the box.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/sportsunlimited/OakleyLensChart.pdf


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Cust0m said:


> I use Spy Zeds, and I personaly love them. They never fog at all, are extremely comfy and come in all sorts of awesome looking prints. They also come with a spare lense and can be used in any weather condition out of the box.


The Spy Zed is a very nice goggle for the price, I picked up a pair off WM and I like them better than my Orbits.


----------

